# Network configuration fails after openrc update

## p04ty

I've got this configuration of Wi-Fi (/etc/conf.d/net):

```
wpa_supplicant="-D wext -c /etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf"                                                  

                                                                                                                     

config_wlan0="10.0.0.3 netmask 255.255.255.0"                                                                        

dns_servers_avlink="194.204.152.34 194.204.159.1 10.0.0.1"                                                           

routes_avlink="default via 10.0.0.1"                                                                                 

auto_avlink="true"                                                                                                   

config_avlink="10.0.0.3"                                                                                             

enable_ipv6_avlink="false"                                                                                           

                                                                                                                     

config_wlan0="dhcp"                                                                                                  

dns_servers_dro="194.204.152.34 194.204.159.1 10.0.0.1"                                                              

routes_dro="auto"                                                                                                    

auto_dro="true"                                                                                                      

config_dro="dhcp"
```

It's working fine on sys-apps/openrc-0.9.9.3. It manages automatical connection to the proper router after I turn my laptop on. After updating to any openrc above that configuration fails. 

How do I fix that to work on openrc-10.*?

----------

## khayyam

p04ty ...

"config_SSID" overrides interface settings "config_${IFACE}" so there was some doubling, I've removed them but I'm fairly sure they were not the cause of the problem. Infact, I'm not quite sure what is, but without further information on exactly how it fails then its difficult to say. Anyhow, the following would seem correct to me:

```
modules_wlan0="wpa_supplicant"

wpa_supplicant_wlan0="-Dwext"

preferred_aps_wlan0="avlink dro"

config_avlink="10.0.0.3/24"

dns_servers_avlink="194.204.152.34 194.204.159.1 10.0.0.1"

routes_avlink="default via 10.0.0.1"

enable_ipv6_avlink="false"

config_dro="dhcp"

#dhcpcd_dro="-t 10"

dhcp_dro="nodns"

dns_servers_dro="194.204.152.34 194.204.159.1 10.0.0.1"
```

HTH & best ...

khay

----------

## p04ty

That doesn't work. "dro" ssid connects, but not avlink.

----------

## khayyam

 *p04ty wrote:*   

> That doesn't work. "dro" ssid connects, but not avlink.

 

p04ty ... and "doesn't work" doesn't provide me with any information as to why! So, unless you provide some idea of what you mean by "connects", and some idea of what happens (ie logs, command output, wpa_supplicant.conf, etc) then I can't possibly provide you with some means of going about correcting it. As I said, "I'm fairly sure they were not the cause of the problem. Infact, I'm not quite sure what is, but without further information on exactly how it fails then its difficult to say" ... and that situation stands.

best ... khay

----------

